# first grow setup



## tokinherper (Mar 24, 2011)

this will be my first grow. i have a 10' x 10' 6.75' tent. which is huge but i found it on amazon for 500 so i snatched it up. right now i only have half my equitment set up. i've got an 8' x 4' flood table and 2 1000w hps over it. a 75 gallon res. and a monster carbon filter. i've got all the equitment and another 8' x 4' flood table just sitting around. after i set up the first half i decided at least for now that i just want to use one. its pretty intimidating . the strains i'll be growing are white queen, white widow, pride of amsterdam, ganesha's dream, cheese, and medijuana. all from amsterdam marijuana seeds all have 20% to 25% THC. i plan to keep males from each strain and cross them all aswell. well heres some pics. 







[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 24, 2011)

I like that setup!  Have you started the seeds yet?


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks. no they should be on the way.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 24, 2011)

thats a big tent.  you look like you're doing your homework.  

whats your water / nute situation going to be like?  

greenmojo :banana:


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 24, 2011)

Just my two cents worth but I would have a chain from each end of the light to the cross member of the tent. 4 peices of chain and then the lights would be level.


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 24, 2011)

hmm.. imo.. your table is gonna be WAYYYY 2 high.. i bought a short 40 gal res and built my table so it sits just above the res to keep the flood table as low as possable.. your gonna want that room to let these babys grow up big and strong.. even if you put plants into 12/12 as soon as they have rooted they are gonna be all up on those lights in no time... and thats no good..

i realize you are prolly gonna flood that table.. ebb and flow.. and thats why you need such a huge res. but.. you might want to think about some other options.. 

one way i did was to put a small res. under the table and a pump in that res. this pumped water into my main res. which was outside of the room... in the Main res. was a pump that pumped water into the flood table. the pumps were set on 2 dif timers set to the same exact time of day.. but the pump in the small res would stay on for like 15 mins after the pump that flooded the table went off.. this would make sure all the water pumped back to the main res and didnt overflow the small res... 

another way would be to simply use a smaller/ shorter res. and run a pump with 1/2" hose up onto the flood table all the way from one end to the other.. put a pressure cap on the hose. punch holes in the main hose. put a straight fitting in and run spagettie hose from the main hose to each pot.. this is kind of a top feed drip system but its ALOT more than just a small drip.. pretty much does the same thing as flooding the table.. just runs the water thru the pots from the top.. and it drains straight into the res under it. just let the pumps come on like 4 times a day during lights on for about 15 mins or so each time..

just a few things you may want to think about.. but however you decide to do it. you have the tools to have a awesome grow setup.. good luck..


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok heres a pic. this is a flood table with a 40 gal. res under it.. see how low it is to the ground.. about a foot and a half.. hope this helps.. peace


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 24, 2011)

unseenghost said:
			
		

> Just my two cents worth but I would have a chain from each end of the light to the cross member of the tent. 4 peices of chain and then the lights would be level.


 
i forgot to meantion that the way the lights were hanging will change. im getting little adjustable ropes from my hydro store so i can move the lights up and even them out.


i know the table is high. i picked all short strains (none taller than 70cm). and i intend to keep them very short and bushy.

off sublect question: do you think i've got enough light? i kinda want to add another 1000w hps. whould that be ok?


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 24, 2011)

id get bigger hoods before i got more watts... i have a 4' X 4' table with 25 plants on it and one 1000w HPS.. works great... my hood is HUGE tho.. check out the raptor hoods.. they are aswesome


----------



## woodydude (Mar 25, 2011)

Great looking setup.
You asked about another light, lighting comes down to area you are trying to light, aim for a min of 5,000 lumens per sq ft. Of course, you will need to cool the tent with a 1,000W. I notice you have a good fan in there but a 1,00W will produce a hell of a lot of heat.

One thing I would say is get stuff hung instead off on the floor. You will probably be doing this but I am a pedantic miserable old git who will find something to poke at in the most perfect setup !

Green mojo fella
Peace
W


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 25, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Great looking setup.
> You asked about another light, lighting comes down to area you are trying to light, aim for a min of 5,000 lumens per sq ft. Of course, you will need to cool the tent with a 1,000W. I notice you have a good fan in there but a 1,00W will produce a hell of a lot of heat.
> 
> One thing I would say is get stuff hung instead off on the floor. You will probably be doing this but I am a pedantic miserable old git who will find something to poke at in the most perfect setup !
> ...


 
i'll be putting at least one air conditioner in the tent. probably two just to be safe. are you suggesting i hang the carbon filter? i was told that it moves a couple hundred square feet extra so it wouldnt matter where i placed it in the tent.

do you think my pots are too big? couldn't i fit more plants on this table than this? will i get bigger plants with these larger pots?


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 26, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> thats a big tent. you look like you're doing your homework.
> 
> whats your water / nute situation going to be like?
> 
> greenmojo :banana:


 
that part i dont understand yet 
this is what i have, i just dont know how to use it. i figured i'd make another long trip to the hydroponics store to have then school me but if someone here can then PLEASE do. its the only part im not getting at all.





[/IMG]


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 26, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> hey tokin---you might consider truck tie downs that get tighter with tension and release with the pinch of a buckle for those lights---yoyos from the hydro store sux---:woohoo:---nice work


 
good idea! thanks


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 26, 2011)

I like your style too. No playin around. Ok,

1: get pro grips for hanging the lights

2: get that ducting nice and tight. Adding insulated ducting will quiet it down too.

3: filter can stay where its at if its not in the way

4: run lucas formula. Google it. Only other thing you need is cal/mag, ph up and down 

5: get blue lab guardian or other continious monitor for ph and nutrients. 

6: you are fine on light. Adding more will barely help. Yielding 2k grams from that table will be hard enough

7: AC. Since you obv can afford the nice toys. Which I like. Get a mini split unit. You would need to build a mount and attach to tent somehow. AC's are tents downfall areas.

8: better think about pest regime. Summers almost here. Floramite or Forbid is your answer. GL


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 26, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I like your style too. No playin around. Ok,
> 
> 1: get pro grips for hanging the lights
> 
> ...


 
very helpfull. thanks


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 26, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I like your style too. No playin around. Ok,
> 
> 1: get pro grips for hanging the lights
> 
> ...


 
do you mean like a window unit? would i have to put a hole in the tent?


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 26, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> do you mean like a window unit? would i have to put a hole in the tent?



No. Search mini split on ebay. Pre charged plug and play model. Real simply to set up. Very efficent. Yes on small mounting holes in tent and copper line. Just need to build some kind of exterior mounting bracket.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 26, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> that part i dont understand yet
> this is what i have, i just dont know how to use it. i figured i'd make another long trip to the hydroponics store to have then school me but if someone here can then PLEASE do. its the only part im not getting at all.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ive actually used this stuff and I believe you always add the micro first then the other and always separate dont mix them first then add water, put it in water one part at a time... They should have a chart that shows how man ml per gallon to use then just multiply that by how many gallons you are using, test it make sure ur ppms are good then ur golden.... theoretically.


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 27, 2011)

what about my pots? are they too big? couldn't i fit more on this flood table? i keep seeing people growing in little square pots. my pots are 7 qt. if i can fit more plants should i? will i only be able to yeild 2000g because i've only got 2 1000w hps's?


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 27, 2011)

Aloha Brah~

Your set up looks primo... loving the size of ur tent and equipment. I'm a Noob and can't say I have any advice for you since you have obviously done your homework. Looking so good!

Pulling up a chair for dis one... GREEN MOJO!!


----------

